# Bach CD Recommendations for.....



## johnnysc (Aug 3, 2015)

Orchestra works with modern instruments. For example I have a Brandenburg Concertos cd that uses period piece instruments. Have they been done with full orchestra using modern instruments? I apologize for perhaps a silly question.....I am wading into the ocean that is classical music


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

You could try Bach's Orchestral Suites played on modern instruments. Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martins in the Fields made a recording of them.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know this particular recording, but I know Helmut Rilling is generally good for Bach on modern instruments, so it might be worth a try: http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-BWV-1046-1051/dp/B0009I35NC


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

johnnysc said:


> Orchestra works with modern instruments. For example I have a Brandenburg Concertos cd that uses period piece instruments. Have they been done with full orchestra using modern instruments? I apologize for perhaps a silly question.....I am wading into the ocean that is classical music


Yes they have and very well by Otto Klemperer. More recently by Chailly. But my favourite modern instrument recordings are with reduced size orchestras: Ristenpart, Redel, Munchinger and maybe Tilegant.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

How modern? You can get the Switched On Brandenburgs performed on a Moog 3C Modular by Wendy Carlos.

One of my favorite sets.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Herbert von Karajan did the Brandenburgs with the Berlin Philharmonic. I listened to it once before, did not enjoy it. But for those seeking the modern orchestra full size, this is it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

johnnysc said:


> Orchestra works with modern instruments. For example I have a Brandenburg Concertos cd that uses period piece instruments. Have they been done with full orchestra using modern instruments? I apologize for perhaps a silly question.....I am wading into the ocean that is classical music


You may enjoy Stokowski's Bach orchestrations. :tiphat:

http://www.stokowski.org/Leopold Stokowski Orchestrations.htm


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Try these, they're pretty good:


----------



## johnnysc (Aug 3, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Herbert von Karajan did the Brandenburgs with the Berlin Philharmonic. I listened to it once before, did not enjoy it. But for those seeking the modern orchestra full size, this is it.


I listened to this today. It was more to my liking.....I enjoyed it.


----------



## johnnysc (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you all. Looking forward to checking them all out. Especially a Chandos cd Stokowski's Symphonic Bach.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

If you like those Stokowski transcriptions, you might also like Salonen's recording as well:


----------

